# Dämpfervariation beim Switch 03



## lupomat (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich besitze ein 03er switch mit fox vanilla r dämpfer mit dem ziemlich unmöglichen dämpfereinbaumaß 172,5mm!
ich würde nun gerne einen dämpfer à la swinger 4way fahren aber keinen federweg einbüßen! 
die haben allerdings nur ein einbaumaß von 165mm oder 190mm (wie bei den 04er modellen)!

gibts irgendeine möglichkeit für mich einen anderen dämpfer zu fahren????
besten dank im vorraus


----------



## Phil Claus (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lupomat,

der in Deinem Switch verwendete Dämpfer ist eine Spezialanfertigung von Fox für das Rocky Mountain Switch, und nein, uns ist kein anderer Dämpfer mit diesem Einbaumass bekannt, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupomat (29. Juni 2004)

gibt es eine möglichkeit umzurüsten? umlenkhebel etc.?
da der dämpfer immer öfter an seine grenzen gerät?


----------



## Phil Claus (29. Juni 2004)

Hi Lupomat,

Dein Switch wurde nur für diesen Federweg konzipiert, d.h. auch ein Umbau ist von Herstellerseite nicht empfehlenswert, da Du sämtliche Garantieansprüche verlieren würdest. Hast Du schon einmal eine andere Federhärte an Deinem Foxdämpfer getestet?


----------



## krankedbiker (29. Juni 2004)

Hat der Dämpfer (Vanilla RL) von meinem 02er Switch auch so ein Spezialmaß?


----------



## lupomat (29. Juni 2004)

nein! die 02er modelle haben ganz normale 165er dämpfer! 

ich will ja auch nicht mehr hub! und durchschlagen tut er auch nicht, aber bei schnellen ruppigen passagen im park oder so merkt man schon manchmal dass der dämpfer etwas träger wird! außerdem würde ich auch gerne einen antiwippdämpfer à la swinger fahren!

ich hab mal an dem 03er switch vom großmeister simmons einen vanilla rc gesehen, kommt man an diese spezialanfertigung irgendwie ran??

besten dank


----------



## krankedbiker (29. Juni 2004)

warum nimmst du nicht einfach nen normalen 165er. Auf die paar milimeter komts doch auch nich drauf an. dann hast du halt nur 120mm Federweg wie bei mir, aber das reicht auch vollkommen.


----------



## Phil Claus (30. Juni 2004)

Hi Lupomat,

sorry, aber bei Wade's Switch handelte es sich bereits um ein Pre-Production Switch 2004 Frame, welche mit einem Fox RC Dämpfer erhältlich sind.


----------



## lupomat (30. Juni 2004)

Ich fahre mit sicherheit keinen 165er dämpfer weil ich das switchmit super t fahre, mehr auf gröberes terrain stehe und 150mm hinten meine untere schmerzgrenze ist!

aber danke für den tip


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juni 2004)

Dann bau´ halt den längeren Dämpfer ein. Oder hat der keinen Platz?


----------



## lupomat (30. Juni 2004)

kein Platz!!!! außerdem hätt ich dann mehr hub am hinterbau und die geometrie würd sich auch verändern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (30. Juni 2004)

> Ich fahre mit sicherheit keinen 165er dämpfer weil ich das switchmit super t fahre, mehr auf gröberes terrain stehe und 150mm hinten meine untere schmerzgrenze ist!



ich hab bei meinem auch nur 120mm und die selbe Super T wie du drinne. (meins sieht genauso aus wie das Switch vom Wade Simmons auf dem Cover der letzten Bike-Ausgabe) Das funzt ganz gut und ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das du mich mit deinen 30mm mehr Federweg aufem Trail abhängst. Aber du hast schon recht, ich würde einfach den jetziegen Dämpfer drinne lassen. Oder du musst dir die Umlenkhebel vom Aktuellen montieren, dann kannst du wie der Simmons beim 03er auch den 190er Dämpfer reinbauen. 

Würde das gehen Phil?

und was kosten die neuen Wippen?


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Juni 2004)

lupomat schrieb:
			
		

> kein Platz!!!! außerdem hätt ich dann mehr hub am hinterbau und die geometrie würd sich auch verändern!


hast doch ehh ne super t also alles zum positiven...


----------



## krankedbiker (30. Juni 2004)

hey Pussytrail-Fahrer, wir waren gleich schnell


----------



## lupomat (1. Juli 2004)

ob ich dich abhänge oder nicht sei mal so dahingestellt   ..........

fakt ist dass das bike mit vorne 170mm und hinten 120mm kaum stimmig ist! (finde ich)
dass mit den umlenkheben vom 04er funktioniert nicht! glaubt es mir, ich WEISS es! danke für eure rege und (außnahmsweise fürs forum) recht sachliche hilfe!

ps: ich werd net eher ruhe geben bis ich ein piggy-back an meinem radl hab


----------



## krankedbiker (1. Juli 2004)

was bitte ist ein *piggy-back*   

du hast übriegens das geilste Switch was ich je gesehen hab   ein paar teile würd ich aber noch ändern, zb. Sattel


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Krankedbiker,

als "piggy back" bezeichnet man Dämpfer mit einem externen Öl-Reservoir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupomat (1. Juli 2004)

piggy-back ist der kleine externe ausgleichsbehälter an vielen dämpfern! danke fürs kompliment!

anscheinend muss ich den traum vom anderen dämpfer wohl doch aufgeben........


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Juli 2004)

lupomat schrieb:
			
		

> ob ich dich abhänge oder nicht sei mal so dahingestellt   ..........
> 
> fakt ist dass das bike mit vorne 170mm und hinten 120mm kaum stimmig ist! (finde ich)
> dass mit den umlenkheben vom 04er funktioniert nicht! glaubt es mir, ich WEISS es! danke für eure rege und (außnahmsweise fürs forum) recht sachliche hilfe!
> ...



wiso passt denn ein längerer (-dämpfer) nicht? ok, der mit 190 wär 17,5 mm länger, würd dein bike hinten mal um 5 cm höher bringen... dafür hättest du 2,5 cm mehr federweg. und spv dämpfer fährt man ehh mit mehr sag, oder? also bleiben noch 4 übrig die das bike passend zur super t machen...
(ok, alles geschätzt, weiß weder übersetzungsverhältnis noch dämpferhub...)

schau doch mal ob du dir nich irgendwo einen ausleihen kannst...

edit: jup, wirklich, saugeil... ne z150 tät mir allerdings besser gefallen... ach, und wenn ich grad beim editieren bin, garantie is mit der gabel doch ehh net drin, also kannst auch nen längeren dämpfer reintun... (oder gilt das nur für fertig aufgebaute kurzgabelige switchs?


----------



## lupomat (1. Juli 2004)

also die z150 hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt! ich bin dann auch mal eine probegefahren und war recht angetan davon! doch da im augenblick finanziell auch etwas ebbe herrscht bin ich von dieser idee wieder weg! außerdem lege ich auch ein bisschen mehr wert auf die downhilltauglichkeit meines bikes und wollte daher auch keine verschlechterung in sachen fahrwerksperformance, aber ich werde ne z150 bald in meinem bike testen und dann schauen wir weiter    !

zur garantie: das wär mir ziemlich neu dass der 03er switch und auch die 04er modelle nicht für doppelbrücken zugelassen sind und meinem händler auch!
bitte verbessere mich phil, falls ich da falsch liege!!

zum dämpferproblem: ich habe extra einen manitou swinger gekauft (siehe signatur) und hab es mit den umlenkhebeln vom 04er modell und auch mit den originalen ausprobiert! fazit: er passt nicht rein!!


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Juli 2004)

lupomat schrieb:
			
		

> zur garantie: das wär mir ziemlich neu dass der 03er switch und auch die 04er modelle nicht für doppelbrücken zugelassen sind und meinem händler auch!
> bitte verbessere mich phil, falls ich da falsch liege!!
> 
> zum dämpferproblem: ich habe extra einen manitou swinger gekauft (siehe signatur) und hab es mit den umlenkhebeln vom 04er modell und auch mit den originalen ausprobiert! fazit: er passt nicht rein!!



schaut auch ohne z 150 spaßig aus...

zur garantie hat der phiil in nem anderen thread mal was erwähnt, so das die gabel nicht länger sein darf als die originale. weiß aber net ob das auf deins zutrifft, war ja keine drin...

und wiso passt der dämpfer net? zu lang? (hat das ding nen endanschlag, also der hinterbau) oder blos von den einbaumaßen???


----------



## lupomat (2. Juli 2004)

die umlenkhebel liegen dann zu flach, so dass der dämpfer mit dem federteller angeht! ich kann ihn also nicht mal montieren!
außerdem würde der hinterbau weit nach hinten ausgelenkt! sieht ziemlich ungesund aus und aufs ansprechverhalten hats bestimmt auch keine gute wirkung!


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juli 2004)

lupomat schrieb:
			
		

> die umlenkhebel liegen dann zu flach, so dass der dämpfer mit dem federteller angeht! ich kann ihn also nicht mal montieren!
> außerdem würde der hinterbau weit nach hinten ausgelenkt! sieht ziemlich ungesund aus und aufs ansprechverhalten hats bestimmt auch keine gute wirkung!




tja, dann geht wohl nix. (außer 04er hinterbau, aber das schließ ich jetzt einfach mal aus...


----------



## lupomat (2. Juli 2004)

wenns gehen würde würd ichs machen!!!!!!
aber der hinterbau ist nicht anders, sondern der hauptrahmen!


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juli 2004)

lupomat schrieb:
			
		

> wenns gehen würde würd ichs machen!!!!!!
> aber der hinterbau ist nicht anders, sondern der hauptrahmen!




dann tausch doch einfach den aus... (ich würd den alten sogar kostenfrei entsorgen... )

aber wenn wir schon beim thema sind, welche rahmen sind denn da gleich, bei rm 6,7,9 und switch?


----------



## Osti (2. Juli 2004)

aus gesundem Halbwissen meine ich zu behaupten, dass die Hauptrahmen von RM6 und RM7 sowie dem 02er Switch gleich sind. 

Falls ich falsch liege, bitte nicht schlagen   

Osti


----------



## krankedbiker (2. Juli 2004)

Die Rahmen sind nicht gleich. die Unterscheiden sich an den Schwingenhauptlagern. zB. haben RM6 und RM7 einen Asymetrischen Hinterbau, beim Switch hingegen ist er zentral un der Mitte. Die Lager sind auch anderders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (2. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rahmen sind nicht gleich. die Unterscheiden sich an den Schwingenhauptlagern. zB. haben RM6 und RM7 einen Asymetrischen Hinterbau, beim Switch hingegen ist er zentral un der Mitte. Die Lager sind auch anderders



hmm, da will ich mal in de Keller tapern und schauen, ob das RM7 nen asymetrischen Hinterbau hat, höre ich zum ersten mal. 

Bist Du Dir bei dem 02er Switch auch sicher, dass es nicht der gleiche Hauptrahmen ist?  Meine mal irgendwo (imho bikeaction-Forum) gelesen zu haben, das man das 02er Switch zum RM6/7 umbauen kann, mit neuer Schwinge natürlich..... 

Osti


----------



## lupomat (2. Juli 2004)

Die hauptrahmen von rm6, rm7 und switch 02, 03 sind von der geometrie absolut identisch!!!!
nur kleine unterschiede wie die frästeile am hauptrahmen, die fast jedes jahr überarbeitet wurden und das onepointfive steuerrohr am switch sind unterschiedlich!
asymetrisch ist da nix!
das rm9 hat nen ganz anderen rahmen und der hauptrahmen vom 04er switch ist auch anders!


----------



## bang kenobi (2. Juli 2004)

> Die hauptrahmen von rm6, rm7 und switch 02, 03 sind von der geometrie absolut identisch!!!!



heißt das ich kann mein 03er switch ltd mit ner RM 6 oder 7 Schwinge aufbohren? das wär ja mal nett...

gruß max


----------



## krankedbiker (2. Juli 2004)

Willst du mich verarschen? Ich hatte doch selber ein 02er RM7 und 02er Switch. da war nichts mit schwinge umbauen. Dreh mal deinen RM7  Rahmen um und nimm nen Messschieber mit dabei falls du es nicht so siehst. Die Schwinge ist ca. 2mm Seitlich versetzt, damit mehr platz für den Umwerfer ist.

Kannst mir glauben, das ist so. Mach mal ein Foto von unten vom Tretlager und setz das hier rein.

Beim Switch ist die Schwinge mittig

außerdem hat ds RM7 Nadellager und das Switch 02,03 hat noch Gleitlager

wenn ihr meint da man das umbauen kann so das es vernünftig funktioniert dann zeigt mir das. Ich wette 3 Kisten Bier drauf das es nicht geht. (Ich weis das es nicht geht)


----------



## lupomat (3. Juli 2004)

Sorry! hast recht! hab gerade den rm7 von nem kumpel vermessen!
mit asymetrie dachte ich zuerst an unterschiedliche winkel der kettenstreben! 

dann sind die switch rahmen doch anders!!
sorry nochmal lupomat


----------



## krankedbiker (3. Juli 2004)

hab mich wohl etwas fasch ausgedrückt. Mit asymetrisch meinte ich halt das die schwinge versetzt ist. Mir viel der Fachbegriff net ein und da dachte ich asymetrisch hört sich doch gut an  

hat hier außem Forum schon jemand das neue 04er Switch? Mich interessiert der SL Rahmen sehr

wisst ihr wo ich den günstig bekomme?


----------



## bang kenobi (3. Juli 2004)

hi...
hier 
ist nochmal ein thread, der zum gleichen ergebnis kommt, auch net schlecht, bleibt mehr geld für den urlaub...

zum switch sl, bei ebay läuft gerade was, der kerl hats nicht richtig beschrieben

Rocky Mountain SL Rahmen 

Gruß Max


----------



## CRAZYDUDE (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ey Lupomat hast du dein Switch mit ner Super T ausgestattet? Dachte der Federweg beim Switch geht nur bis 125mm. 

Falls jemand die Antwort kennt bitte posten.

Gruß Bikeranger


----------



## krankedbiker (4. Juli 2004)

> zum switch sl, bei ebay läuft gerade was, der kerl hats nicht richtig beschrieben



was soll denn da laufen? da geht garnichts. Der Rahmen ist auch viel zu teuer und ich find den auch zu groß. Für 1500 wird der den nie los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupomat (4. Juli 2004)

Switch 2002 --------->130mm fw
switch 2003+4 -------> 150mm fw

.....es harmoniert!!!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2004)

Switch 2002 Dämpfer 165mm Länge Hub 38mm
Switch 2003 Dämpfer 165mm Länge Hub 44mm(152mm Federweg)
Switch 2004 Dämpfer 190mm Länge

2002/2003 gleiches Rad anderer Dämpfer.
Soll heißen den Foxdämpfer gibts in der 165er länge mit unterschiedlichem Hub.
Den 165er einfach tauschen=mehr Federweg.

G.


----------



## lupomat (6. Juli 2004)

du hast dir wohl das thema nicht ganz durchgelesen!!!!!!

2003er switch modelle haben 172,5mm dämpfer verbaut!!! keine 165er mit mehr hub!
sonst hätt ich ja das problem nicht!!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2004)

Oh Sorry,
war gestern schon ziehmlich späht.
Hab mir dummerweise den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und zum Schluß nur noch gedacht das es um 120 oder 150mm Federweg geht.
Und dann hätte wenn man den 172er net bekommt auch ein 165er getaugt.
Ich hätt übrigens noch nen 172er mit ausgeschlagener Dämpferbuchse aus meinem 03 Switch lustlos rumliegen 
Wahrscheinlich wirst du dich, falls es nächstes Jahr kürzere  Öl/Stahlfederdämpfer mit Spv gibt, dennoch mit 165mm begnügen müssen  
Ich hoffe nämlich sowas ähnliches wie das es nächstes Jahr 190er mit 56mm  Hub gibt.(hab mitlerweile ein 04er Switch, 03er is gebrochen)
Und nommal Entschuldigung, is mir selber peinlich


G.


----------



## bang kenobi (13. Juli 2004)

Hi...

ich bin grade bei ebay über einen dnm burner rc gestoßen...
der wird auch in 170mm einbaulänge angeboten, der wär doch was, oder ?
leider hab ich bisher noch nichts über den hub lesen können, 
der vorgänger hatte allerdings bei 170mm nur 38mm...
müsste man noch schauen, ob man den ausgleichsbehälter unterbringt, aber da das ja bei den 04ern auch klappt, kriegt man das wahrscheinlich hin...

gruß max


----------



## lupomat (13. Juli 2004)

Die Frage ist nur ob ein dnm nem fox in punkto funktion das wasser reichen kann!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bang kenobi (13. Juli 2004)

da gehn die meinungen ja bekanntlich auseinander, 
müsste man testen...
ich bin bisher noch keinen gefahren, aber wer weiß, für den preis...

gruß max


----------

